# Abt and baked beans



## pa42phigh (Nov 15, 2020)

Woke up this morning be the wife said we  do some of those good baked beans meaning  

 Dutch
 ’s wicked baked beans.Don’t Need to twist my arm if you haven’t tried them you’re missing out!! Couldn’t see just running the smoker for them so I filled the  remaining shelves with abt’s . These are cream cheese, breakfast sausage and cheddar cheese wrapped in a 1/2 slice of bacon I usually add a tablespoon of Cajun rub I was out so I substituted with the Weber  kicken  chicken


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice looking spread! Add in a few beers and you'll be one of those high polluting types! Lol

Great job
Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2020)

Looks great. I can make a meal outta abt's anytime


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice !  I love the beans cold the next day . ABT's too .


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 15, 2020)

PA42, tasty ,tasty and more tasty !


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great. I can make a meal outta abt's anytime


There is more just not smoked


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 15, 2020)

When it comes together


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 15, 2020)

Where did the ham go in the plate?
What filled perogies


----------



## 3-2-1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Food Coma!!!! Nice


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2020)

I think the wife made great requests! Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2020)

Tasty Looking Treats, Pa42 !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

